
Facebook Launches Mobile Ad Network - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/18/facebook-mobile-ad-network/
======
s_henry_paulson
Came here to hate, left pleasantly surprised.

This is a fantastic idea. Ads, without having to put them in the actual
application. Can't argue with that.

